# Best Wire to use for fence



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd suggest tape over wire for visibility. Make sure it is adequately grounded so it delivers the shock intended and teaches them tape isn't to be messed with. We've used several brands, sizes and number of wire for conductivity and they all pretty much ahve been more than adequate. The top of the line 5 year heavy duty fence bought for my drafts as temporary fencing is still in use. Some of the cheaper brands we've bought haven't lasted that long but We've gotten years more use than advertised. It is all about keeping the horses off of it. Once they know it bites if it bites hard enough they will avoid it. Now if your horse can hear the charge then you have to make sure it is always charged. I have a couple that listen for it and if it is off then they will take advantage. One walks politely through without damaging a thing the other takes as much fence down as he can possibly manage I think purposefully...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would use 1/4" white polyrope. If your horses mind electric fences, you can get by with 1 strand, 3' high, believe it or not. We've used this for our 4 mares for years without a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bdefosse (Jun 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Both horses do mind electric fences, and it would be great to get by with just one line. If I could put one at three feet I could just move it up to the top rail when the wooden fence is complete. Thanks again


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

bdefosse said:


> Both horses do mind electric fences, and it would be great to get by with just one line. If I could put one at three feet I could just move it up to the top rail when the wooden fence is complete. Thanks again


Here is a picture of part of one of our pasture areas (this one is about 2 acres) with a single 3' strand. They've grazed there everyday for years when there is grass and none have ever messed with it or tried to run through it.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

^^I have the same on 3 sides of my 10 acre pasture, with a double-strand cross fence at 2 acres from the front, for wet seasons. We keep 10 horses successfully within, mares and geldings from ages 2 to 20. The cross fence will sometimes come down on the first overnight with a new integration. Horses to date have never been hurt and it's always been cheap to fix. LOVE it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I had the 3 foot stuff to with Casey, 13.2 hand pony, and I upgraded it to 4 feet for Candy, 15.2 hand horse, but we have been having problems with her getting out... have been using the same electric rope /polywore for 3 years and no issues at all withit shredding or anything. Polywire is harder to see because its thinner but it breaks more easily than rope and can be easily tied together when it breaks. Rope is easier to see and harder to break and when it breaks you have to get a special thing that I think is called a splice.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Here is a picture of part of one of our pasture areas (this one is about 2 acres) with a single 3' strand. They've grazed there everyday for years when there is grass and none have ever messed with it or tried to run through it.


That is WITH grass. Without, I bet you would be rounding up loose horses. My neighbors did the same fence and while there was grass, life was great. Once the grass was gone, I gained a whole bunch of horses in the middle of the night because I had grass at my place! :?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Delfina said:


> That is WITH grass. Without, I bet you would be rounding up loose horses. My neighbors did the same fence and while there was grass, life was great. Once the grass was gone, I gained a whole bunch of horses in the middle of the night because I had grass at my place! :?


;-) Our mares always have a round bale in the main pasture, even when there is lots of grass. An old horse person once told me that always having food available is 90% of keeping horses where you want them, and I do believe that regardless of what type of fence you have.


----------



## bdefosse (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks all! Ordered the polywire, and should be ready to go be the end of next week.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

